# Just for fun: DRAW MY BETTA (:



## Hanzobanana1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey so this is Mr. Make It Rain. Or Rain for short. I just got him today. He is amazing, I love him. Well heres a picture you can go by. I like to see everyones drawings.


----------



## Kaynbred (Feb 16, 2014)

I can't see the picture! ;-;


----------



## Halfmoon28 (Apr 5, 2014)

yAh me too...


----------



## Hanzobanana1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry Here he is!


----------



## Kaynbred (Feb 16, 2014)

I wanna draw him but it's like I'm an awful drawer you know? lol


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Ooh! Very pretty! I'll try and draw him once I finish up some other pieces I'm working on!


----------



## Hanzobanana1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Glass Fish (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey there! I drew Mr. Rain for you. Sorry though, it's been a long time since I last tried digital art. I think I messed up the tail :sob: But i hope you still like it


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

*I made you one!*

PM me with your email address if you want a high-quality version.

Here's Mr. Make It Rain in my *incredibly* creative pose!


----------



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

I need to practice more, I feel like I've fallen out of touch with drawing- but here's Rain!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Here you go! Sorry this took so long, I got really busy with classes. I enjoyed drawing your betta!


----------

